# Austria and Swiss Passion?



## Clay (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey folks,

I've seen some great pics of riding in Europe in this forum. I am lucky enough to have earned a trip with my company to visit the HQ in Liechtenstein in a couple of weeks. I am fired up because I have ridden all over the US and have recently been capturing my travels with an SLR camera. This will be my first time biking outside of the country.

*I'm looking for some must do rides/pics in the area from those of you have ridden in east switzerland/west austria.*

I will stay in either Buchs, Switzerland or Feldkirch, Austria.

I will go with my company and some of the big bikers for one day. But I will rent a car and be able to travel and ride on my own for many days.

It's going to be Oct 1-9 or so. I'm thinking the fall colors will be peaking and it should be a blast!

I'll be riding with the beast camera (about 3 pounds on my chest) so the post trip passion hit should be good!

Thanks for your help and direction!


----------



## barbakos (Apr 1, 2009)

I just saw this post... How was the trip? I used to live in Feldkirch and want to go back soon but with the bike this time. How about a trip report?


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Hasn't parts of Austria just had record early Winter snowfalls?


----------

